

Ask HN: site that shows what software tools, equipment people use daily? - olegious

I remember seeing a site (or blog) where each entry was an interview with a person in the tech industry telling you the software and hardware they use daily.  I lost the bookmark- anyone know what I'm talking about?
======
dodo53
usesthis.com?

~~~
olegious
Yes! Thank you!

